# how do I tell if I need to give a BoSe shot to my doe.



## Hannah (Oct 17, 2010)

my doe is pregnant and my book says I might need to give a BoSe shot . I have know idea of how to tell if I need to give the shot or not. :shrug:


----------



## Desert Viking Ranch (Jan 17, 2011)

Are you in a Selenium deficient area of the country? Bo-Se is a Selenium and Vitamin E shot.

See this post for a map of selenium deficient areas: http://thegoatspot.net/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=18762


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

There are quite a few breeders who do give the BoSe due to experiences with weak legged kids and other selenium deficiency related problems...I live in an area thats in a selenium deficient zone and have never given BoSe or ever had the need to, I do however feed my goats a goat specific feed that has the added Selenium and vit E, they get freechoice loose minerals with it as well as black oil sunflower seeds mixed into the feed. IF you have your goats on a balanced diet with your area's deficiencies in mind and you haven't seen any selenium deficient signs then I'd say skip the BoSe but do be sure she has a CD/T injection 4 weeks before she's due.


----------

